# Players Fighting for 2013 Solheim Cup Position



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Only twelve more tournaments remain for the U.S. players to get themselves into position to qualify for the 2013 Solheim Cup, which will be played this year at the Colorado Club, in Parker Colorado. Players started accumulating points at the completion of the last Solheim Cup, in 2011. 

The United States has changed the qualifications for entry. In previous years it was the top ten players who accumulated the most points, and then two captain's picks. They have now changed that to the top eight players off the point list, the 2 highest Rolex ranked players not already in, and 2 captain's picks.

Points are accumulated the following way:
(From the first event after the previous Solheim Cup match in 2011 through the end of the 2012 season)
Winner - 40 points, 2nd - 20 points, 3rd - 18 points, 4th - 17 points, all the way down to 20th - 2 points.
(The 2013 season tournaments, leading up to the Solheim match)
Winner - 60 points, 2nd - 30 points, 3rd - 28.5 points, 4th - 27 points, 5th - 25.5 points, all the way down to a 20th place finish worth 3 points.
The reason for the increased points for the last part of the term is to give an advantage to the players who are hot going into the match.

With many players fighting to get into a position to make the team, let us look at where we stand as of today.

Here are the top 8 Solheim Cup point leaders right now:


TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Players Fighting for Spots on Solheim Cup Team


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It might seem really od not to see Christina Kim there Tony. I just can't imagine the Captains can justify her as a pick, regardless how I feel she would get up for the play and certainly be the emotional leader of this team.


----------

